# S Scale Parts Exchange



## Reckers

Jim (Stillakid) was nice enough to gift me the majority of a 282 locomotive recently; again, Jim, thank you! I greatly appreciate it. It got me to thinking, though, of how each of us has a collection of S scale parts that others might be interested in. 

I'd like to propose an S scale, on-the-forum Swap Meet, Parts Exchange...call it what you will. Since I'm proposing it, I'm also going to lay out some ground rules that are definitely subject to revision by the S scale community. They're simply some guidelines to minimize hard feelings or disagreements. I'll propose some "rules", everyone feel free to disagree, suggest amendment, etc. and I'll have no hard feelings. Finally, I'd suggest that pics be used whenever possible. Post what you have on hand and are willing to part with. So, without further ado, here's the guidelines:

1. He who posts is responsible for getting it right: if it's a steamchest and you don't know what locomotive it goes to, admit it. "I think it's a..." is perfectly appropriate when you can't honestly say "I know it's a..."

2. The assumption is always that the item is for sale, not for giveaway: the owner paid for it, after all. There's nothing wrong with the owner offering it for free, but the starting point is "I'd like to buy that" from the one who wants it. *Please make arrangements in PM: we don't need the thread to be cluttered with negotiations.*

3. "I'm looking for a..." posts for parts are perfectly acceptable unless they become clutter. Please be considerate: this is not intended to be for "Hi, I'm in search of a Pacific steamer in the $45 price range, good condition, call Bobby at...." The place for that is Craigslist.

3. Shipping: work it out between yourselves, there is no policy. We're all grown-ups, here. *Please make arrangements in PM: we don't need the thread to be cluttered with negotiations.*

4. Caveat Emptor. 

5. Most important: Modeltrainforum.com is in no way responsible for any transaction resultant from this thread. 

6. Everyone participating acknowledges that S scale rules and must set an example for the lesser scales/gauges. That means we operate the Exchange in a manner that furthers cooperation and appreciation of one another's viewpoints. If we each take the responsibility to treat each other with kindness and respect, we can teach the lesser scales how to set up and run their own exchanges successfully. As S Scalers, we were born with that moral obligation and have to blaze the trail so that others might follow.


And now...the floor is open and the matter is up for discussion.

Thanks,


----------



## tjcruiser

Hi Reck,

I think it's a great idea for you S-community guys. I know that over in O-land, my box of misc left-over parts is getting bigger and bigger, and my list of "I need one of those parts" is growing, too.

With that, I need to ask ...

Are you thinking that this S community swap will be one continuous thread, or rather several individual threads? Were you thinking it would be under the S section, or under the For Sale Member to Member section? I'd suggest that the latter is the proper venue at this organizational point with our forum.

See what feedback you get from others, and we Mods will endeavor to help set it up in a productive manner.

Good luck!

TJ


----------



## Stillakid

*S Parts*

Len, I think that's a great idea. I'm all for it and will be an active member

TJ, Since there are so few of us, and we generally stay within the S thread, I'm of the opinion that it should stay under that heading. It would make it so much easier for us and wouldn't clutter up the other listings.

Having just the one thread under S Scale would also keep us from having to go back in a constantly "bump" a thread just to keep it current.

Regards,
Jim


----------



## Reckers

Thank you both for your support. Teej, why don't we see what level of activity it gets before moving it? In that S scale guys are a small percentage of the site and our parts aren't interchangeable with any other gauge, I suspect it will be easy to manage within a single thread here in S-land. I'd envisioned, for example, posting a single pic with some steamer parts as "available---email me if you're in the market" as the essential message. It wouldn't matter if the next item were trucks, the next light bulbs, and so on. If it seems unwieldly, we can always relocate it to the selling area. Personally, I never go to the sales area because---forgive the exaggeration---it's 90% HO and O gauge I don't want to wade through.


----------



## Timboy

Flyer Guys:

For what it's worth, I agree that it should remain here in S-land.

Regards,
Timboy


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I was going to suggest Member to member sales as well, but then I figured who but these guys would be looking for S-scale stuff.


----------



## Reckers

John, you hit the nail on the head---why clutter up the Member-to-Member with our stuff: it's only going to be a small fraction of the offerings. This would consolidate the S scale stuff among the chosen few and leave the rest to the unwashed masses....not that there's anything wrong with that!


----------



## tjcruiser

OK S-guys ... this is your show, so I agree with the thinking above. For now, and until some future point where things grow much, much bigger, we'll have:

The S scale/gauge parts exchange as one continuous thread here in the S forum. Let's go ahead and start / tack-on to this appopriately named thread right here.

Len, I'll designate you as the "keeper of the thread", to help keep things tidy, timely, etc. I'll jump in with any needed edits on a requested basis.

Good luck, guys!!!

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Reckers said:


> John, you hit the nail on the head---why clutter up the Member-to-Member with our stuff: it's only going to be a small fraction of the offerings. This would consolidate the S scale stuff among the chosen few and leave the rest to the unwashed masses....not that there's anything wrong with that!


Yes, let's keep it here with the folks that have clearly had too much of the Kool-Aid!


----------



## Reckers

Thank you, Teej---I appreciate both your help and cooperation. I expect it to be a modest thread that will not be a problem for anyone.

And John...when you move into S-land, you've graduated to the Big League. 
The drink of choice is a fine bourbon, aged to perfection. You see, the unfortunate castes (i.e., all other scales) drink the Kool-Aid to get to heaven. In S-land, we're already there. We simply drink to maintain the glow.


----------



## Stillakid

*Reckers...........*

:thumbsup::thumbsup::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Stillakid

How about this? Why not start out with posting a list of the parts that we need. I have a service manual with parts list's so if you're not sure of the number, I could look it up and post it. Might be a whole lot easier than posting pics of what we have


----------



## Big Ed

gunrunnerjohn said:


> Yes, let's keep it here with the folks that have clearly had too much of the Kool-Aid!




:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Reckers

Jim,

I think that's a great idea, but I think we could do both on the same thread. For example, I have this boiler front available---have no idea what locomotive it comes from, so I'd never bother to search out a part number. On the other hand, you might be lacking that boiler front and be thrilled to see a pic show up: you could ask me if it says PA8504 on the inside, or measure to see if it's what you need:


----------



## Reckers

Just to continue the ball rolling---I have some spare greenies for switches. I'd hate to see any of you guys pay what they sell for on Ebay to replace a single burned-out.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> :laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:




Ed---so good to hear from you! I was just mentioning you earlier today on Timboy's thread here in S-land!


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed---so good to hear from you! I was just mentioning you earlier today on Timboy's thread here in S-land!



If I get some more S I could play too.

Maybe I could get a glass of your cool-aid?

Enough said now.....don't want to clutter up the thread.


----------



## Reckers

Thank you for being considerate, Ed. Let me make you an offer---if you really want to play S too, I have a lovely steamer locomotive that was a gift from a fine gentleman in New Jersey. If you'd like to have it, it's yours for the asking!


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid et al,

I'd like to suggest the following format:

If you are looking for a part, either by part number or description, start your post with a Bold script, size 5 ISO (In Search Of that clearly and briefly identifies. Example:

*ISO Front Truck (steering pony assembly) for AF 282.
* Any other details added in smaller font---the effect is to allow someone to quickly glance down the list. In like manner, IHA (I Have A):

*IHA 282 front truck with wheels*, three complete units available.

Did I communicate that clearly?


----------



## NIMT

OK this is going to be a first from me...begging...well sort of!
I would gladly pay just keep it reasonable please, I'm broke!
What I need is a few pieces of track, couple strait, couple curved. They can be rusty, beat up, have bad insulators, don't really care.
And the second is either a pair or old trucks or a old beat up unwanted rail car. 
I need this for testing repairs on locos and cars and I know this is sacrilegious, DCC installs on S. I've done the conversions just no way to test them out!
Or any other projects I come up with!


----------



## Stillakid

*nimt.....*

Beat up car and enough for a small oval? I can do that

Send me your address!

Regards,
Jim


----------



## NIMT

Stillakid,
Thanks!!!:thumbsup: PM sent!


----------



## Reckers

Sean,

If Jim's offer falls through for some reason, pm me and I'll take care of it. Jim, thank you for your generosity---as usual.


----------



## Stillakid

Len, Sean has done as much for other members


----------



## Stillakid

*Parts....*

Okay, this coming week I'll start the process of Pics/Descriptions. I'll also be putting together my list of needs according to parts numbers and/or pictures of what's missing on a certain piece of equipment. Since there's a Greenberg show here on Dec 17th, I might as well be ready(The Boss says that will be my Christmas Gift!!!! YAY!):laugh:

I'd like to throw out question that pertains to American Flyer, but is one of the old "O" engines I'm restoring. I've been unable to find a front truck for my 4-4-2. I do have the truck, but the wheels are totally shot. I have wheels, but don't know how to mount them. Every time I try and use a nail, and try and tap the ends down to hold the wheel on, the shaft bends. Any suggestions?

Thanks in advance

Jim


----------



## Big Ed

Reckers said:


> Ed---so good to hear from you! I was just mentioning you earlier today on Timboy's thread here in S-land!



I saw what you said!:knock_teeth_out:


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> Len, Sean has done as much for other members


I can vouch for that, Jim. I've recently been on the receiving end of his legendary generosity.


----------



## Reckers

big ed said:


> I saw what you said!:knock_teeth_out:




*ROTFLMAO!!!!* I'm thinking it had best be a stout cage!


----------



## Reckers

Stillakid said:


> Okay, this coming week I'll start the process of Pics/Descriptions. I'll also be putting together my list of needs according to parts numbers and/or pictures of what's missing on a certain piece of equipment. Since there's a Greenberg show here on Dec 17th, I might as well be ready(The Boss says that will be my Christmas Gift!!!! YAY!):laugh:
> 
> I'd like to throw out question that pertains to American Flyer, but is one of the old "O" engines I'm restoring. I've been unable to find a front truck for my 4-4-2. I do have the truck, but the wheels are totally shot. I have wheels, but don't know how to mount them. Every time I try and use a nail, and try and tap the ends down to hold the wheel on, the shaft bends. Any suggestions?
> 
> Thanks in advance
> 
> Jim



Jim,

Not having seen it, I can only take a guess at what you're working with. I'm assuming you have a soft metal rod for an axle and that, once the wheels are slipped over either end, it's hammered to make the metal spread, holding the wheel on. You've already proven it's a pita. Assuming you have a lot of space in the center of the axle, why not replace the steel one with a piece of brass or bronze? Makethe two ends from scratch and then solder the axle together in the center. Making the ends is the same process a blacksmith would use: find a piece of metal and drill a hole in it or use a nut barely larger in diameter than your axle. Clamp it very, very tighly in a vise. slide the metal rod thru and hold or clamp it into position so the top of the rod barely protrudes upwards, take a light hammer and begin hitting the end, working the metal down into a flat circle against the face of the nut or other metal object. The idea is for the nut to keep the rod from bending and the flat face of the nut becomes an anvil to hammer the metal against. If you're going to try that process with the original metal axle, then first temper the steel of the rod. Heat it red-hot, then let it cool for a second and then (oudoors) drop it into oil---used or new motor oil work fine. Sewing machine oil would work equally well. When you do this, you temper the entire rod to a rigid temper, to resist bending. Then go back and reheat just the very tips, and as little of the tips as possible to red-hot and allow them to air-cool. The end-product is a rigid-tempered steel axle with maleable (workeable) tips.

Best of luck with it,


----------



## Stillakid

Len, THANK YOU!!!!


----------



## Reckers

Glad to help, Jim, and hope it was of some use.


----------



## NIMT

Len,
Excellent write up on the axles! That's exactly how I make mine.


----------



## Reckers

Sean,

Thank you! I've never actually made an axle, but I have done some blacksmithing. *L* I guess you just downsize the hammer!


----------



## Stillakid

*Dilema!!!*

I'll post pictures later today!

The 342DC was delivered yesterday. It's intact except for the right side hand rail. Paints a bit rough, and the gears/assemblies need a good cleaning. I didn't power it up because I'm not sure what to use(it's DC!) I have a power supply for my wifes N-scale. Will that work?

My "Dilema" is, I look at this engine and feel like "@&#*", at the thought of breaking it down for parts to complete the 342AC. It goes against everything I believe in! 

What are y'alls thoughts on this?

Jim


----------



## Stillakid

*342dc*

View attachment 12928


View attachment 12929


View attachment 12930


View attachment 12931


View attachment 12932


What Say You?


----------



## Reckers

Personally, I'd look at it as a future restoration and keep it intact. As long as the transformer is the correct AC/DC and has the correct voltage, your N scale tranny will work well enough. If it doesn't, I've got an old slot car tranny at home I'll look at: it might be a better fit. Let me know if I should.

The hand rail is something that should be easy to fabricate; I can work with you on that, if you'd like. What parts are you missing on the 342 AC? This would be a good time for the first ISO post on this thread!


----------



## Timboy

Kid:
Maybe I've overlooked something in your post. I use an inexpensive rectifier from Radio Shack. I have a Flyer #8B transformer screwed down to my Flyer repair bench. I also have a rectifier screwed down next to the terminals. I take leads from the #8B to the AC leads of the rectifier. Then I use alligator clip leads from the DC terminals of the rectifier to whatever loco I want to test. It doesn't matter if it's an AC loco. But if it's a DC loco then I MUST use DC track voltage to test it.
-Timboy


----------



## NIMT

HUMMM....I'm going to have to get me one of those!
They would run off of a transformer from an HO scale set up. It will work off an N unit you just wont get the top end out of it, N uses a lower top end voltage threshold. 
That looks like a really great candidate for a complete restoration! 
I would remake the handrails with some hard brass and Give it a new wiring and Paint! Being that it's a DC unit I would put smoke, and sound in it! You would have a really nice runner.


----------



## Stillakid

*342DC Update*

I broke the engine down to clean it up some. The worm gear wheel was frozen solid, and there was quite a bit of trash around the axles. Used some liquid wrench on the worm gear and that worked well. There's very little clearence between the wheels and body. It was a PITA, getting it all out, but it's done.

I remembered that I had a old, HO Speedmaster Model 50 power supply, so I tried to power her up. Nada, nothing, zilch 

Whoever had this before me,had removed the smoke unit and tried to rewire it. They failed! Looks like the wiring under big eds table:laugh::laugh: After checking my manual, I see what the problem is, but at this point, I think I'm going to use the parts off of this to finish my 342 AC.

What's left over, I'll list in case anyone wants to restore a 342DC.

Thanks for all the support!
Jim

Have A Wonderful, Happy, Thanksgiving! I for one, know that I've much to be thankful for!!


----------



## NIMT

Thanks to Jim (Stillakid) He sent me some S scale track and a Coal car and a power pack to fix! Sweet!
Now I can road test S scale repairs!:thumbsup:
I'm very impressed with the look and feel of the track, it's a lot stouter than it looks in a picture!
Now I think I'm going to have to get a Engine to run on the track!


----------



## Stillakid

*An Engine?*

Sean, I bet if you could talk big ed into unpacking some of those boxes he's got stashed away, he'd probably find one!!:laugh::laugh:

If I get one that's worth the effort to repair in any of the "Box Lots" I'm bidding on, it's yours!

Jim


----------



## Reckers

NIMT said:


> Thanks to Jim (Stillakid) He sent me some S scale track and a Coal car and a power pack to fix! Sweet!
> Now I can road test S scale repairs!:thumbsup:
> I'm very impressed with the look and feel of the track, it's a lot stouter than it looks in a picture!
> Now I think I'm going to have to get a Engine to run on the track!


*LOL* HE'S HOOKED!!!!:laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## Big Ed

Stillakid said:


> Sean, I bet if you could talk big ed into unpacking some of those boxes he's got stashed away, he'd probably find one!!:laugh::laugh:
> 
> If I get one that's worth the effort to repair in any of the "Box Lots" I'm bidding on, it's yours!
> 
> Jim


At least one.


----------



## NIMT

Yea one of those!


----------



## Stillakid

big ed, that sure looks "Fine!"
Why not send it to one of us, "Poor, Neglected and Often, Misunderstood(and often maglined)", S-Gaugers?:laugh::laugh:

She does look, "Lonely" there!!!


----------

